# Tejay is out



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler: Tejay ....*

What is the matter with Tejay?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I think he was sacked for starting a spoiler thread with the spoiler in the title.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, I should have been aware!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I like Tejay but every race he's always complaining about something. He seems pretty weak mentally. Maybe its just his maturity. I'm not discounting he may have been sick, but when they interviewed teamates on what happened they all just shrugged their shoulders.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone who believes Tejay is ever gonna win the Tour is an idiot.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nsfbr said:


> I think he was sacked for starting a spoiler thread with the spoiler in the title.


It's still there.........








most other posters seem to be a little nicer. Mr Loving is not being very loving.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

rufus said:


> Anyone who believes Tejay is ever gonna win the Tour is an idiot.


He'll win the tour when


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Tejay will be Porte lieutenant when Richie goes to BMC.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

He retired to spend more time with his family?


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

he has a respiratory infection. had fever on rest day. Bad luck. Could happen to anyone

wow you folks are a harsh audience! Teejay outrides Contador, Nibali and 200 other guys to hang onto 3rd until the Tour is almost over and you have nothing but the smack talk for him???

I for one am impressed with the guy. Look at the drought French cycling fans have had to face, LOL. Hope you don't plan on hurling pee on him - jk

I think only the moderators can change the thread title? (and they should)


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Great work posting a spoiler right in the title.

Shows a lot of respect.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

BCSaltchucker said:


> he has a respiratory infection. had fever on rest day. Bad luck. Could happen to anyone
> 
> wow you folks are a harsh audience! Teejay outrides Contador, Nibali and 200 other guys to hang onto 3rd until the Tour is almost over and you have nothing but the smack talk for him???
> 
> ...


+1. I don't think he's ever going to win the tour, but he was having a great race with a great shot at the podium. To be as good as he was in this tour he had to have worked his ass off and I've no doubt he's gutted for his team and himself.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

BCSaltchucker said:


> he has a respiratory infection. had fever on rest day. Bad luck. Could happen to anyone
> 
> wow you folks are a harsh audience! Teejay outrides Contador, Nibali and 200 other guys to hang onto 3rd until the Tour is almost over and you have nothing but the smack talk for him???
> 
> ...


+2, some of the Tejay hate getting posted here is ridiculous.


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

This might be a topic for another thread but I think that it's well established that lots of high intensity physical work can reduce your immunity. My line of thinking is that athletes who are either exceptional or doped can turn up and produce a 95% effort day after day, while the guys who try to keep up with them by producing a 99-100% effort day after day inevitably get sick.

So my theory about Tejay was that the effort to keep up every day cost him in terms of immunity so he was more likely to catch what ever was going around. Porte caught something too, but being a support rider he could afford to lose an hour. He was lucky that he didn't have to contend with Stage 17 while he was sick.

Evans used to have bad days because of illnesses, losing 20 minutes in one stage of 2009 TDF I think, then losing a heap of time in the 2010 Giro after a bout of Gastro, and he didn't win his tour until the only realistic contender was Andy Schleck.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

What I'm really confused about is why they didn't treat the infection asap and finish it off already. The body's immune system has enough to deal with trying to rebuild itself every day in a race like the tour, it is going to need help to deal with infections.

While I have no idea whether TJV could have kept going, I thin, one really has to question the doctors who are charged with keeping his health intact.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

luckily I had just finished watching the stage before getting the BIG NEWS!!! here on RBR.

srsly, how much effort does it take to not mindlessly put results in a thread title...?

Tejay is ill, that sucks for him and his team...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

beavis1960 said:


> ...No great loss, he added nothing to the Tour.


I'd be a bit less harsh, but all I saw was him tailing Froome the best he could. I kept hoping to see some initiative, spark, fire... During the stage and in pre and post stage interview he was just totally bland.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> luckily I had just finished watching the stage before getting the BIG NEWS!!! here on RBR.
> 
> srsly, how much effort does it take to not mindlessly put results in a thread title...?
> 
> Tejay is ill, that sucks for him and his team...


Yeah, well I hadn't, but since they covered it first thing, it was not too bad.

Mr Loving (the OP) is buying coffee for the entire RBR group ride this weekend. 
Then, just maybe then, we won't ban him until the END of the TDF next yr.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry to say it but every rider in the tour is hurting and yet you don't see them QUIT. Even guys with broken bones continue. He is weak and Richie Porte going to BMC solves their problem.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

greg12666 said:


> Sorry to say it but every rider in the tour is hurting and yet you don't see them QUIT. Even guys with broken bones continue. He is weak and Richie Porte going to BMC solves their problem.


plenty of guys quit the tour.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

greg12666 said:


> Sorry to say it but every rider in the tour is hurting and yet you don't see them QUIT. Even guys with broken bones continue. He is weak and Richie Porte going to BMC solves their problem.


BS. Having a respiratory condition that will not allow you to even sit in is beyond hurting. It sucked for his teammates to have to sit back and try to shepherd him along for 90km.

Porte in lieu of TvG is not an upgrade.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wonder if his illness is a byproduct of hanging around with his kids and family on rest days and in the evenings?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

greg12666 said:


> Sorry to say it but every rider in the tour is hurting and yet you don't see them QUIT. Even guys with broken bones continue. He is weak and Richie Porte going to BMC solves their problem.



Well, he for sure got weak. I have to say it, conjecture in your post as to how much 'hurting' is required before abandoning is high. Respiratory 'hurt' interrupts something you may need during the race, air. I got the impression [conjecture] the fever headache got the best of him as well. I always ride with a migraine when ever I can, again my conjecture to make a point. We don't know actually, although it sound like you might claiming he is just weak... sigh...


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder if his 'illness' was a scapegoat and the real issue was that he killed himself in the first mountain stages and Just couldn't hang. I don't remember reading anything about him being sick until he withdrew.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> I wonder if his 'illness' was a scapegoat and the real issue was that he killed himself in the first mountain stages and Just couldn't hang. I don't remember reading anything about him being sick until he withdrew.


Wow, the nerve of the guy! Not sharing his personal medical issues with the likes of you or the media?!?! What a cad. Poor form Tejay, poor form.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> I wonder if his 'illness' was a scapegoat and the real issue was that he killed himself in the first mountain stages and Just couldn't hang. I don't remember reading anything about him being sick until he withdrew.


Do you think he'd really advertise it to the media and his competitors? 

Have you never woke up sick one day while not being sick the previous day?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

den bakker said:


> plenty of guys quit the tour.


Yep - here's the current list so far for 2015. Looks like 24 withdrawals, 11 DNS, one DNF.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a mistake - I apologized....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

tlg said:


> Do you think he'd really advertise it to the media and his competitors?
> 
> Have you never woke up sick one day while not being sick the previous day?


or feeling a bit off going to bed and next morning getting hit by it. hoping the rest day would sort it out. 
guess things like these makes one see the nature of people posting


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

BCSaltchucker said:


> he has a respiratory infection. had fever on rest day. Bad luck. Could happen to anyone
> 
> wow you folks are a harsh audience! Teejay outrides Contador, Nibali and 200 other guys to hang onto 3rd until the Tour is almost over and you have nothing but the smack talk for him???
> 
> ...


When he's on he's inspiring but too frequently something happens to him to mess it up. It can't all be bad luck.

Rich


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Personally I would have liked an American to show good but TJ for me anyway is not in the same league as Froome, Alberto, NC nor is Telansky. Not hating TJ but just calling it the way everybody sees it. I hope he proves me wrong in the coming TDF's.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Personally I would have liked an American to show good but TJ for me anyway is not in the same league as Froome, Alberto, NC nor is Telansky. Not hating TJ but just calling it the way everybody sees it. I hope he proves me wrong in the coming TDF's.


I hafta kinda agree. It seems that to be a great Tour rider you have to be kind of an arrogant ass (with the exception being Miguel Indurain) TJ and Talansky, for me, suffers the Levi Leipenhimer effect. While I liked Levi I never took him for a true Tour contender because he didn't have that arrogant @ss like quality. Just sayin'


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

He was only 4 days from likely fulfilling his goal of a podium spot. He has never DNF'd a TdF before, but finished 5th twice. To accuse him of being a whimp is seriously lame!
But of course, if you don't know--just make stuff up. The french media seem to have it down. You guys in bed together?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> or feeling a bit off going to bed and next morning getting hit by it. hoping the rest day would sort it out.
> guess things like these makes one see the nature of people posting


Very true.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JaeP said:


> I hafta kinda agree. It seems that to be a great Tour rider you have to be kind of an arrogant ass (with the exception being Miguel Indurain) TJ and Talansky, for me, suffers the Levi Leipenhimer effect. While I liked Levi I never took him for a true Tour contender because he didn't have that arrogant @ss like quality. Just sayin'



Not Talansky so much. At least he'll go on the attack. But Tejay is just like Levi, only follows wheels, never initiates anything on his own.


----------

